

How to Choose a New Programming Language - era86
http://blog.nickcox.me/2014/06/14/how-to-choose-a-new-programming-language/

======
kumarishan
When I started Scala, mature jvm and wide libraries were the main reason. But
out of many other jvm languages Scala became winner because of its mixture of
oop and functional. And those Actors. The best thing about Scala, it still
surprises me with kind of stuffs we can do (scalaz). Most other language I
find very limited or less encouraging.

